# It's not a sig, but it's a Sauer



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

Model 38H bring back from WWII. My Great Grandfather turned out to be a pretty decent liberator.



















.32ACP, Numbered holster, and proper Eagle stampings. Shoots shotgun clays at 50 yards with regularity.

The lever on the side both cocks, and de-cocks the internal hammer.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome :smt023


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

That is a great looking weapon.....and thank you to your grandfather for his involvement and contribution during the war!!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Outstanding!:smt119 It's not often I get to see something like this. I can't remember seeing many of those period my gun collecting travels. That's defiantly a keeper :drooling:


----------



## HKP30 (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Now that qualifies as "cool"

Congratulations and welcome to the forum - I think you'll like it here.

:smt1099


----------

